# One stall matted, five to go



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wanted to share the picture of my first matted stall. Very excited. 
Only five more to go.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry about the picture, not sure why its sideways.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Shosadlbrd said:


> Just wanted to share the picture of my first matted stall. Very excited.
> Only five more to go.


Nice! That is one gorgeous stall!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes - professional looking floor. I might be just a tad on the envious side at the moment:wink:.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Is that a door at the back of the stall? For a run-in? What kind of a door did you use? Sliding or? I'm building a barn soon and want to provide access to the paddock from the back of the stalls. I was thinking about dutch doors, but I like the idea of having a window off to one side so if you have to shut the top of the dutch door, you still get lots of light.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Appreciate the complements. 

Those mats are heavy and it has seemed the hardest and most time consuming part of doing the stalls. But got to hand it to my hubby, he has been the best. 

Those are dutch doors on each stall. (I have just not cut them in half yet, and undecided about doing so at the moment) I got them and the stall fronts from a company in TN.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are pics of the outside showing the doors. 
And inside pics showing the stall fronts


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, nice skylights! Was that an expensive add-on? Also, how big are your stall windows? They seem quite large, which makes for a nice, well-lit barn!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I want your barn, WOW!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Wow, nice skylights! Was that an expensive add-on? Also, how big are your stall windows? They seem quite large, which makes for a nice, well-lit barn!


I don't remember the exact cost, but no they were not that much more then the roofing tin. 
My windows in the stalls are 48x48. (only place I could find the window bar kits to fit them was RAMM)

I love the light and the ventilation that the windows give. I can have a breeze coming from any direction.
Also love the amount of light I get between the windows and the skylights. I can work there into early evening before I need lights on.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Shosadlbrd said:


> I don't remember the exact cost, but no they were not that much more then the roofing tin.
> My windows in the stalls are 48x48. (only place I could find the window bar kits to fit them was RAMM)
> 
> I love the light and the ventilation that the windows give. I can have a breeze coming from any direction.
> Also love the amount of light I get between the windows and the skylights. I can work there into early evening before I need lights on.


I might just have to show your pictures to my contractor!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Only horse people will drool and envy your mats! Drool, drool....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Your barn is turning out just beautiful...

You have much to be very proud of....

ENJOY.......
:wink:


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure how your cutting mats but if you use a razor knife spray cutting area with WD-40. Will lubricate and make cutting easier. Waaaayyyy easier. Barn looks AWESOME


----------

